# homelessness



## DearPrudence

Good evening everyone 

I know what "homelessness" means but I just can't translate it and I'm not satisfied with the translation of the WR dictionary in this sentence:

*"Homelessness continues to be a huge problem in Britain: the Salvation Army currently houses 5,000 people a night."*
or this one:
*"This site is dedicated to organizing resources related to homelessness, poverty, and social justice."*

I'm afraid I don't have anything to suggest here 

Any help is welcome. Thanks 

Moderator's note: multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Jeanbar

Il n'y a malheureusement pas de traduction mot pour mot. Il faut employer une périphrase.

Ce site est consacré à l'organisation des ressources en rapport avec les sans-logis, la pauvreté et la justice sociale.


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks 

And for the first sentence, I guess I should do the same too:
*"Le problème des sans-abris est important en Grande-Bretagne..." *


----------



## belle_gique

Le probleme _de la situation des sans-abris _est important ...?


----------



## doowap

Bonjour,
comment puis-je traduire :

Homelessness is not an issue normally associated with places like Minneapolis. 

je propose :

Sans abri n'est pas un problème normalement associé aux endroits comme Minneapolis.


----------



## Micia93

généralement, on n'associe pas les sans-abris à des villes comme Minneapolis ?


----------



## Madhu Mayi

Je proposerais de déplacer "le problème" devant "sans abri" : le problème des sans abris n'est pas normalement associé à (la ville de ) Minnéapolis. Il me semble que le sens original est conservé.


----------



## Micia93

tu as raison, j'avais oublié "issue"
cependant, il faudrait garder l'idée qu'il existe d'autres villes comme Minneapolis (d'après l'original)
:=)


----------



## Madhu Mayi

Correction: "à des endroits comme ..."


----------



## Tiffin

l'itinérance


----------



## Micia93

hum ... "itinérant" ne veut pas dire être sans abri, regarde les gens du cirque par exemple ...


----------



## Sophie Nomade

Madhu Mayi said:


> Je proposerais de déplacer "le problème" devant "sans abri" : le problème des sans abris n'est pas normalement associé à (la ville de ) Minnéapolis. Il me semble que le sens original est conservé.


 
J'aurais moi aussi cherché dans cette direction. "La question des sans-abri n'est généralement pas associée à des villes comme Minneapolis."

En français, on utilise fréquemment le terme "sans-abri" (homeless) mais je ne connais pas d'équivalent à "homelessness", donc il faut contourner... 

Bonne journée,

Sophie


----------



## Tiffin

Micia93 said:


> hum ... "itinérant" ne veut pas dire être sans abri, regarde les gens du cirque par exemple ...


 
Itinérance est le terme utilisé ici au Québec. Je sais qu'en France, c'est sans-abri, mais en l'absence d'un substantif pour l'état de sans-abri, j'ai proposé itinérance. Les gens du cirque sont plutôt appelés gens du voyage, voire nomades, plutôt qu'itinérants, en France. Enfin il me semble, du moins


----------



## Micia93

Tiffin said:


> Itinérance est le terme utilisé ici au Québec. Je sais qu'en France, c'est sans-abri, mais en l'absence d'un substantif pour l'état de sans-abri, j'ai proposé itinérance. Les gens du cirque sont plutôt appelés gens du voyage, voire nomades, plutôt qu'itinérants, en France. Enfin il me semble, du moins


 
ha d'accord Tiffin, excuse-moi, je n'avais pas vu que tu étais québecois(e) 
ceci-dit, il est vrai qu'on appelle les gens du cirque "gens du voyages"

je ne sais pas si en fait s'il existe un substantif correspondant aux sans-abris ou SDF


----------



## Dynamite

Sophie Nomade said:


> J'aurais moi aussi cherché dans cette direction. "La question des sans-abri n'est généralement pas associée à des villes comme Minneapolis."
> 
> En français, on utilise fréquemment le terme "sans-abri" (homeless) mais je ne connais pas d'équivalent à "homelessness", donc il faut contourner...
> 
> Bonne journée,
> 
> Sophie


 

"La question des sans-abri n'est généralement pas associée à des villes comme Minneapolis."
Il me semble que c'est la traduction la plus fidèle.
_Itinérance _ne peux pas être employé en France dans ce contexte. On ne comprend pas du tout.
Il faut voir aussi le contexte plus général mais je doute que l'on parle ici des gens du voyage (qui peuvent d'ailleurs ne pas être du cirque).
Et 'sans abri' tout seul en début de phrase n'est pas possible non plus.


----------



## rou1ette

Bonjour,

J'ai des problèmes à trouver l'équivalent en français de "homelessness on the streets", et j'essaie de l'utiliser dans le contexte suivant: "In France there has been a growing problem of homelessness on the streets, particularly of big cities"

Est-ce que je peux utiliser: "les sans-abris sur les rues" ou "l'absence de domicile sur les rues".

Ma tentative: En France, il y a eu un problème croissant de...., en particulier dans les grands villes.

Merci beaucoup pour aucun aide,

Rou1ette.


----------



## Arumbaya

Bonjour !

I'd  say " Il y a en France un problème croissant de pauvreté dans les rues, ..." 

but it doesn't really translate the notion of homelessness... "un problème de sans-abris dans les rues..." seems weird to me


----------



## archijacq

le sans-abrisme dans les rues


----------



## Mauricet

_*Sans-abrisme_, archijacq ? Non, il y a un problème de croissance du _nombre de sans-abri/SDF_ (sans domicile fixe) _dans les rues_.


----------



## archijacq

Mauricet said:


> _*Sans-abrisme_, archijacq ? Non, il y a un problème de croissance du _nombre de sans-abri/SDF_ (sans domicile fixe) _dans les rues_.



oui, sans-abrisme
Terme largement employé au niveau européen.

cf. Conférence européenne de Recherche - Le Sans-abrisme et la pauvreté en urope, Paris 18 Septembre 2009.


----------



## Mauricet

Il semble bien en effet. C'est un néologisme à l'imitation de _homelessness_, apparemment. Je ne l'avais jamais lu ni entendu.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Euh ... largement employé au niveau européen, Archijacq ? Non, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire cela ... Pas plus que Mauricet, je ne l'ai personnellement jamais ni lu, ni entendu, ni dans la vie quotidienne, ni dans les média.

En France, on parle du problème des SDF (sans domicile fixe) ou des sans-abri. Il est inutile de préciser "dans les rues", c'est malheureusement suffisamment clair ainsi.


----------



## piloulac

La précision "dans les rues" peut être utile pour parler des SDF qui refusent les structures de refuge et qui "préfèrent" la rue.


----------



## rou1ette

piloulac said:


> La précision "dans les rues" peut être utile pour parler des SDF qui refusent les structures de refuge et qui "préfèrent" la rue.



So it cannot just be used to describe SDFs who are on the street because they cannot get refuge anywhere...

Is there an alternative then in french to mean that they are not on the street by choice, but because they have no alternative?

Rou1ette.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

piloulac said:


> La précision "dans les rues" peut être utile pour parler des SDF qui refusent les structures de refuge et qui "préfèrent" la rue.


 
Yes but if they refuse to live in shelters and choose to live on the streets, then it is no longer a problem.


----------



## Atlas4646

Homelessness is often overlooked. Des suggestions pour la traduction ?


----------



## Itisi

Une possibilité, ça dépend du contexte : On passe souvent à côté des sans-abri sans les voir.


----------



## Atlas4646

Est ce que c'est bon ce que tu dis dans le contexte suivant : "Homelessness is often overlooked especially in a city like London that’s so amazing and forward-thinking and futuristic. It’s hard to imagine that there’s people in the same city who don’t have anywhere to go, anyone to call on."


----------



## pointvirgule

Itisi said:


> On passe souvent à côté des sans-abri sans les voir.


Mais la phrase ne dit pas : _Homeless people are often overlooked._ On parle du phénomène des sans-abri.

Il existe un terme issu des sciences humaines : _sans-abrisme_ (cf. ce commentaire du _Monde_).

(Pour info, au Québec on parle d'_itinérance_, mais je crois comprendre que ce terme n'est pas employé en Europe dans ce sens.)


----------



## Itisi

..Et bienvenue au forum, *Atlas* !

Non, ça ne marche pas vraiment... 'On peut facilement passer à côté du problème des sans-abri' ?

Ah, je vois que* pv* est intervenu pendant que j'écrivais ma réponse !


----------



## Itisi

Ben, si c'est la phrase suivante, il n'y a qu'à dire : 'Ce problème existe dans la capitale depuis etc',


----------



## zartefak

Le terme _itinérance _est effectivement d'usage courant au Québec.

N'hésitez pas à l'utiliser en contexte nord-américain.


----------



## Louis XI

zartefak said:


> Le terme _itinérance _est effectivement d'usage courant au Québec.
> 
> N'hésitez pas à l'utiliser en contexte nord-américain.


Le sens du mot « itinérance » a été dévoyé au Québec (et donc ailleurs au Canada francophone) et entériné sous l'impulsion, notamment, de l'OQLF.

Et c'est le cas de nombreux autres mots ou concepts (sécuritaire, intimidation, etc.).

Ici au Canada, j'utilise systématiquement autre chose (dont certaines suggestions données ci-dessus).


----------



## Chimel

archijacq said:


> oui, sans-abrisme
> Terme largement employé au niveau européen.


Dix ans plus tard, je confirme que _sans-abrisme_ est un néologisme qui s'est implanté dans le jargon socio-politique (européen ou autre).

Heureusement, car ce concept manquait en français...


----------



## joelooc

Je suis étonné qu'aucun des participants depuis 2008 n'ait proposé "vagabondage" qui est pourtant le terme légal, quoique dévoyé par l'acception méprisante acquise par l'usage selon les époques. Je trouve que le terme "sans abri" est inexact pour traduire "homeless"[= sans foyer= sans feu ni lieu (dont le fil sans feu ni lieu a fait long feu)].
SDF, qui s'abrite derrière un acronyme, est plus clair malgré l' hypocrisie de son non-dit. Ce n'est pas d'un abri dont les vagabonds malgré eux ont besoin mais d'un foyer personnel, un chez soi individuel.


----------



## Nanon

Le _vagabondage _était un délit : CODE PENAL | Legifrance selon l' art. 269 du Code pénal, qui datait de 1810 et qui est désormais abrogé. Une traduction littéraire pourrait peut-être utiliser ce mot dans un contexte relativement ancien, mais probablement pas un reportage ni un travail sociologique - et encore moins juridique - portant sur la situation contemporaine.
Les dispositions concernant le vagabondage ont disparu du Code pénal français en 1994. Hypocrisie ou pas, d'un point de vue pénal, _vagabondage _correspond mieux à _vagrancy _qu'à _homelessness _: Why are we still using a 19th-century law that criminalises homeless people? | Shaista Aziz
Un peu plus sur ce sujet (où l'on voit que le vagabondage est inscrit dans un contexte historique) : https://www.cairn.info/revue-espace-geographique-2007-1-page-1.htm#


----------

